# Joinery Headaches, ughhh!



## JaimeM (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm new to the forum, so hello to you all. I have been pulling my hair out recently trying to make an 8' hollow post with mitered corners. I read the responses to another thread in this section re:45 degree joints which was helpful, but I have a couple more questions specific to my situation. 

First off, I have a crappy table saw(I didn't realize how crappy until I got into this project) and can't afford a new one. I already spent $80 on the wood and am trying to make the project still work. Two of the boards I have were quite straight and my 45's match up quite nicely, but the other two are warped and I don't have, nor can I afford a jointer to give them a straight edge. I really would like to use the router method and I have the chamfer 45 bit, but it doesn't have a thick enough cut. I am using 1x8 that is 3/4" thick. I know they make bigger bits, but the bigger bits only come with a 1.5" shaft and won't fit my router. Is there anyway I can do it using my router and bit and make two cuts to make the right depth? My other plan is to try using the circular saw with a really good finish blade and a blade guide. Any suggestions anyone has would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

My comments would be, invest in a block plane and learn how to sharpen that blade well. Because using the methods you are suggesting will not give you a perfect cut. You can do it that way, but you'll likely need to slightly shave and finish up those cuts with a block plane. The other comment would be, don't expect perfection. Determine what will be close enough to work, for your standards. That's not to say do sloppy work, but with limited experience and limited tools available, you need to take a realistic account of what you can expect of that combination, and accept your own limitations. Good luck.


----------



## JaimeM (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Mark. Lucky for me, I already have a block plane. Now if I could just use it proficiently, lol. Could careful use of the belt sander accomplish the same task? If it were my house, I would have done butt joints and called it a day, but it is for a friend's house and they wanted the mitered design. Thanks again


----------



## JaimeM (Feb 10, 2008)

p.s. if I am very thorough in wiping excess glue and then sand, can I stain after I glue or do I have to stain before I glue? Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A 45 Deg lock miter bit may be an answer for you. They are available with 1/4" shanks.
.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

JaimeM said:


> Could careful use of the belt sander accomplish the same task?


In theory, perhaps so. But in practice, I think you'll do a better job of it with a block plane set at as thin a cut as you can make. Or if you're too unsure of that method, you can always use a wooden block with sandpaper wrapped around it and shave it to fit that way. 

The other possibility is to try to put a straight edge on the board by using a piece of ply as a guide, clamped to the board, and run your circular saw along it to take out the crookedness of the edge. Then you can run it through your table saw with better results. I used to do this method when I first began woodworking and didn't even know what a jointer was.

As for staining after glueup, sure. Just be sure you don't leave any glue on the surface. If, in the process of staining, you DO see glue spots, you can scrape them off with a very sharp chisel, used like a scraper, just lightly drawn across the spot, then touch sand it and reapply the stain over it.


----------



## JaimeM (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I used my circular saw with a really good finish blade and one of those metal cutting guides as a straight edge to make the cuts yesterday. I was then able to run it through the table saw with much better results(as suggested above). I'm off to glue today The thought just occured to me after all of this, that maybe I could have used a straight bit with the router and a straight edge to give similar effects of a jointer??, oh well too late now. thanks again everyone


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

i am lost lol i do all that kind of stuff in wood shop with a teacher


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Kreg video by Gary Striegler shows how to make a very fancy newel post for bottom of stairs.
johnep


----------

